# JBoss mit MySql connecten



## HarryHirsch (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo an alle,

mit Tomcat komme ich soweit klar. Ich glaube, dass ich mal gehört habe, dass man kein JDBC für JBoss braucht, um ein Connect zu erstellen.???:L Ist das wahr, oder liege ich falsch?
Falls ja, wo gibt es infos darüber?

Für entsprechende Antworten danke ich im voraus und beste Grüße

Hirsch


----------



## maki (7. Okt 2009)

In der offiziellen JBoss Doku findet man manchmal was passendes 

Chapter8.Using other Databases
SetUpMysqlAsDefaultDS - JBoss Community


----------



## HarryHirsch (8. Okt 2009)

hallo maki, 

danke für deine Antwort


----------

